

In Defense of the Dark Ages - dangoldin
http://rushkoff.com/2009/04/20/in-defense-of-the-dark-ages/

======
baddox
In summation: the "Dark Ages" weren't dark at all. Health and wealth
increased, although more slowly than during the Renaissance. But the
Renaissance was actually a step BACKWARD because it comprised a population
move toward cities, increase in the idea of private property, European
centralized monetary and business policy, and caused the plague. That's right
--caused the plague.

